# MIDI Keyboard ?



## ChromAkkustik (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi Jungs wollte nur mal eure Meinung hören .
Hab mir jetzt ein Midi Key board bestellt und wollte euch mal fragen was ihr Spezialisten davon haltet?

http://www.thomann.de/de/miditech_midicontrol_2.htm

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## The_Maegges (8. Oktober 2007)

Soweit okay das Teil.
Mir persönlich würde der Oktavumfang wahrscheinlich nicht reichen, aber für mehr Tasten muss man ja auch mehr latzen.
Für den Einstieg ist das IMHO auf jeden Fall was Vernünftiges.


----------



## ChromAkkustik (8. Oktober 2007)

orr danke für deine Antwort.
Ich dachte so was gibt es hier nicht^^


----------

